# how to line up multiple heat transfer sheets for a large design?



## laad (Aug 8, 2008)

Hey guys. I have a 15x15 heat press and a printing on a regular printer, meaning 8.5/11 paper. The problem is my image is about 15x20 and has overlapping letters, meaning negative space within the image. so when i cut out the image and try to line all the pieces up i get a blatant line between the pieced together parts. any suggestions to make the lines cleaner? thanks


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Rhonda made a thread about doing oversized designs with a heat press here that might help: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t52306.html


----------

